# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing >  Ποντοπόρος - Πλοία μεταφοράς βαρέων φορτίων (Oceangoing - Ηeavy Lift)

## mastrovasilis

Τα πλοία αυτής της κατηγοριάς έχουν την δυνατότητα να μεταφέρουν φορτία βάρους πολλών τόννων.

μερικά από αυτά είναι.

heavy-lift-ship-fpso.jpg

heavy-lift-ship-fso.jpg

071103voy_yan_6.jpg

πηγή. gcaptain.com

και μεταφοράς άλλων πλοίων φυσικά.
blue-marlin-transport-ship.jpg

πηγή. njscuba.net

----------


## mastrovasilis

και μερικές ακόμα.

μεταφορά πλατφόρμας
HL1pic Photo HLV Blue Marlin with BPs Thunder Horse PDQ from Korea to Ingleside TX USA small.jpg

ken sheng.jpg

μεταφορά πλωτής δεξαμενής

mighty servant dry dock arrives seattle small.jpg

πηγή. google

και μεταφορά υποβρυχίου.

nuclearsub1.jpg

πηγή google

----------


## gvaggelas

και εδώ μεταφέροντας γερανογέφυρες για κάποιο container terminal.

Πηγή: διαδίκτυο

----------


## mastrovasilis

ας βάλουμε και μερικά ακόμα.

45141834.DSC07311.jpg

sbx-267.jpg

sbx-268.jpg

sbx-bird-002.jpg

sbx-bird-001.jpg

επειδή οι υπόλοιπες είναι εκτος θέματος μπορείτε να μπείτε και να τις δείτε παρακάτω.

πηγή google

----------


## gioannis13

Ενας μεγαλος πλεον Ελληνας εφοπλιστης (μαλλον 2 ειναι τωρα και ειναι αδελφια)ο Γ.Προκοπιου ειχε μερικα κομματια απο HEAVY LIFTERS αγορασμενα απο την Ολλανδεζικη αν θυμαμαι καλα HANSA σε καποιο απο τα οποια ειχε Πλοιαρχευσει και ο πατερας μου (CARGO SHIP18,500 DWT M/V "BARENBELS" - Built 1976MARINE TRUST LTD).Ειχε επανω μπιγες τυπου stulken με SWL 375 tons  :Surprised:  το ειχα δει με μεγαλη εκπληξη τοτε σαν παιδι.

----------


## Leo

Σωστός ο φίλος gioannis13, έχω προσωπική εμπειρία απο την Hansa Lines, όταν στον Περσικό μας ξεφόρτωσε το Trifels (τότε ο Προκοπίου δεν έιχε αγοράσει τα πλοία ακόμη) υπο διαχείρηση της Hansa. Θα πούμε κάποια στιγμή περισσότερα για αυτά.

----------


## mastrovasilis

και ένα ακόμα πλοίο ειδικών αποστολών.
0977-MV Fugro Explorer.jpg

πηγή. dieselduck.net

----------


## mastrovasilis

συλλογή φωτογραφιών που δείχνουν τον τρόπο με τον οποίο γίνεται η φόρτωση και μεταφορά ενος πλοίου απο ένα Heavy Ship.

usscole10.jpg

usscole20.jpg

usscole30.jpg

usscole40.jpg

usscole50.jpg

πηγή. dieselduck.net

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ένα απο τα μεγαλύτερα Heavy Lift πλοία.
class_jo1800_01.jpg

πηγή.www.jumboshipping.nl

jumbo_javelin.jpg

πηγή. google

και μερικά στοιχεία.
Call sign : PHEG
IMO NO. : 9243837
Port of registry : Willemstad
Flag : Netherlands
Classification : LloydΆs Register 100 A1, LI, CG, +LMC, UMS, DPAA,
PCR 6944 with descriptive note SCM regarding loading
and unloading aground during crane operations, class
contemplated. Vessel can sail with weather deck hatchcovers
omitted (i.e.)
Built : 2004
Owner : Jumbo Javelin N.V.
Charterers : Kahn Special Transport B.V. Rotterdam
General agent : Kahn Scheepvaart B.V. Rotterdam
Owners P.I. club : Gard A.S., Arendal, Norway
Deadweight (summer) : 10942t (7.5m)/ 12922t (8.1m) all told
Draft (above bottom of keel) : 7.5m (open condition)/ 8.1m
Length o.a. : 144,21 m
Beam o.a. (hull) : 26.70 m
Air draft (above keel, jibs & derricks down) : 47,32 m
G.T. : 15022
N.T. : 4506
G.T. Suez Canal : 14672
N.T. Suez Canal : 10926
G.T. Panama :
N.T. Panama : 12592
Number of holds : 1
Number of hatches : 1
Bale capacity (with tweendecks in hold) abt. : 18030 m3
Free deckspace abt. : 3100 m2
Hold: dimensions lowerhold : 82,65 x 17,00 m
Hold: dimensions tweendeck : 101.95 x 17.00 m
Hold: total height : 12,50 m
Strength of tanktop : 12,00 t/m2
Strength of tweendecks : 7,00 t/m2
Strength of hatchcovers : 5x 8.7t/m2 and 3x 12t/m2
Number of tweendecks : 1 (flush) adjustable in height
Cargo gear : 2 Cranes each 900 t / in combi 1800 t
Auxiliary hoist 2x 37,5 t (traveling trolley)
2x 10 t Slinghandling hoist
Main engine(s) : 2x MAN/B&W 9L 32/40 (8640 kW total)
Thruster(s) : DP System: Kongsberg Simrad SDP 21
Bow tunnel thruster : Wartsila C.P.P. CT200-M (1450 kW)
Bow tunnel thruster : Rolls Royce TT2400DPN-SS-CP (1450 kW)
Retractable Azimuth thruster : Wartsila FS225-240/MNR (1700 kW)
Speed about : 17,00 knots
Bunker capacity : 1269 t I.F.O / 207 t M.G.O.
Fresh water capacity : 140,82 t
No insulated cargo spaces:
No cargo tanks:
Container intake (sub weight) : 192 FEU in hold w/o tweendeck hatchcovers / 426 TEU

πηγή.www.jumboshipping.nl

----------


## mastrovasilis

Heavy Lift ship στην ράδα του Γιβραλτάρ.
CIMG5165.JPG

----------


## fistikovoutiro

> συλλογή φωτογραφιών που δείχνουν τον τρόπο με τον οποίο γίνεται η φόρτωση και μεταφορά ενος πλοίου απο ένα Heavy Ship.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15647
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15648
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15649
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15650
> ...



Αν μου επιτρέπετε να προσθέσω πως το μεταφερόμενο πλοίο είναι το USS COLE στο οποίο είχε γίνει βομβιστική επίθεση με φουσκωτό?? στην Υεμένη το 2000

----------


## helatros68

Το Heavylift Hawk στην Κυνοσουρα στις 7.3.2009,και σαν Hawk στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 28.3.2009

DSC05821.jpg

DSC06025.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Σε μια ενοτητα ,με οχι μεγαλο ενδιαφερον απ'οτι φαινεται,θα προσθεσω μετα απο πολλους μηνες ενα αλλο Heavy Lift πλοιο. Προκειται για το Tern στην ραδα του Πειραια φωτογραφημενο με οχι καλες ατμοσφαιρικες συνθηκες στις 24.10.2009 και στις 7.11.2009

tern 1 24.10.2009.jpg

tern 2 7.11.2009.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Ενδιαφέρουσα ενότητα είναι αλλά δεν βλέπουμε τέτοιου είδους πλοία συχνά στην Ελλάδα

----------


## helatros68

Το Zhen Hua 20 στο Ικονιο στις 20.11.2009 φορτωμενο με τις γερανογεφυρες του ΟΛΠ.

zhen hua 20 1 20.11.09.jpg

zhen hua 20 2 20.11.09.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Και μία απο ψηλά

ZHEN HUA20.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Και μία πιο κοντινή...._

polykas-0.jpg

----------


## Natsios

Ό,τι και να πούμε για τους καπετάνιους και τουε γραμματικούς αυτών των πλοίων θα είναι νομίζω πολύ λίγο. Σκεφτείται μόνο να φορτώσεις αυτό το φορτίο αλλά και να το ταξιδέψεις στη ανοιχτή θάλασσα!

----------


## Leo

> Ό,τι και να πούμε για τους καπετάνιους και τουε γραμματικούς αυτών των πλοίων θα είναι νομίζω πολύ λίγο. Σκεφτείται μόνο να φορτώσεις αυτό το φορτίο αλλά και να το ταξιδέψεις στη ανοιχτή θάλασσα!


Αστο, άστο..... πίκραααααα!!! στον ωκεανό που να πας να κρυφτείς και πως να σταματήσεις το μπότζι! Κι ενα σχόλιο, τους έφεραν τους γερανούς, θα τους ξεφορτώσουμε ή θα περιμένουμε να τελειώσει ο ντόκος να κάνουμε ράγες, να τους ακουμπήσουμε πάνω?

Ήήήή

 θα περιμένει το βαπόρι να τελειώσει ο ντόκος?

----------


## Apostolos

Που στη γέφυρα δέν υπήρχε ορατότητα που το βάζετε? Το πρώτο οριζόντιο επίπεδο ειναι στο ύψος της γέφυρας, απορώ πώς κάναν βάρδια και πως περάσανε στενά και κανάλια

----------


## Eng

Και να ρωτησω και γω, πως δενονται αυτα τα φορτια? Θα ηταν καλο αν καποιος με καλο ζουμ μπορουσε να εστειασει στη βαση των γερανων να δουμε τα δεσιματα τους.

----------


## Harry14

Δεν ειναι και τοσο φοβερα οσο φαινοντα τα πραματα. Οι γερανοι απο κετασκευης τους εχουν ισορροπια. Τι θελω να πω, μπορει απο την μια μερια να εξεχουν καμποσα μετρα, αλλα απο την αλλη εχουν αντιβαρα που το φερνει στα ισια του. Το μονο δυσκολο ειναι να κρατησεις κατι με τοσο ψηλο κεντρο βαρους καλα στερεωμενο.

----------


## Natsios

> Δεν ειναι και τοσο φοβερα οσο φαινοντα τα πραματα. Οι γερανοι απο κετασκευης τους εχουν ισορροπια. Τι θελω να πω, μπορει απο την μια μερια να εξεχουν καμποσα μετρα, αλλα απο την αλλη εχουν αντιβαρα που το φερνει στα ισια του. Το μονο δυσκολο ειναι να κρατησεις κατι με τοσο ψηλο κεντρο βαρους καλα στερεωμενο.


Θα μου επιτρέψεις να πω οτι είναι παραπάνω απο όσο φοβερά φαίνονται. Το να ισορροπεί η γερανογέφυρα από κατασκευής της με τα αντίβαρα και τα σχετικά είναι λογικό και επόμενο. Μην ξεχνάς όμως οτι δεν μιλάμε για τη  στεριά αλλά φορτώνεται σε ένα πλοίο που επίσης "ισορροπεί" στη θάλασσα. Το ψηλό κέντρο βάρους που αναφέρεσαι είναι όλο το παλούκι. 
Όσο για το δέσιμο αυτών των φορτίων φίλε eng, από ένα ντοκιμαντερ που ειχα δει στο discovery channel το οποίο έδειξε και ο ΣΚΑΙ κάποια στιγμή, τα φορτία αυτά τα κολλάνε στο πλοίο με ειδικές ανάλογες βάσης που προσαρμόζουν για την σίγουρη ασφάλισή του πάνω στο πλοίο. Θα δεις και από προηγούμενες φωτογραφίες του θέματος που φαίνονται κάποιες, ιδιαίτερα σε ένα πλοίο που είναι φορτωμένο με γερανογέφυρες όπως αυτό του Πειραιά

----------


## Apostolos

Πραγματικά παρατήρησα και γώ σιδερένιους δοκούς πιθανών συγκολλημένους στο κατάστρωμα του πλοιου. Κρίμα που δέν τα έβγαλα παρόλο που τα παρατηρούσα για ώρα με φούλ ζούμ και τώρα θα μας διαφώτιζαν αρκετά. Ας τα δούμε σε actual size απο την άνω φώτο μου.
DSC_3408.JPG

----------


## Leo

Από την ζουμαρισμένη φωτογραφία του Απόστολου, παρατηρώ:
1. Κεραία ραντάρ στο πλωριό άλμπουρο
2. Κλειστή καμπίνα οπτήρα στο κοράκι (ούτε ψήλος στον κόρφο του..... με ένα 6αράκι όχι παρπάνω... :Very Happy: )
¶ρα η ναυσιπλοΐα γίνεται αξιοπρεπώς σε καλές καιρικές συνθήκες. Ας μη σχολιάσουμε τισ μέτριες και τις κακές  :Wink:

----------


## Grotta

Σήμερα είχε ξεφορτώσει τους δύο απο τους τρείς γερανους.
το πλοίο έχει κατέβει  στο ύψος της προβλήτας για να "κυλήσουν" οι γερανοί.

----------


## Leo

Ενδιαφέρον αυτό, θα ήθελα να έχω χρόνο να παρακολουθήσω, έστω κι από μακριά αυτή την επιχείρηση.

----------


## Grotta

Μπορείς, αν κατέβεις Κερατσίνι και στον δρόμο για Πέραμα σταματήσεις. Νομίζω ότι και οι κοντινές φωτό, απο την λέώφόρο είναι τραβηγμένες, ή απο κάποιον που μένει στα ψηλά στο Ικόνιο.
Οι συγκεκριμμένοι γερανοί επανδρώνουν την προβλήτα 3.
Δεν ξέρω αν αφήνουν να μπείς και μέσα στην προβλήτα.

Πάντως είναι πολύ καλή ιδέα να οργανωθεί μια κάποια εκδρομή Κερατσίνι-Ικόνιο-Πέραμα με σκοπό την αλίευση όχι ψαριών αλλά θεμάτων φωτογραφίας.
Τα μέρη αυτά είναι γεμάτα θέματα ναυτιλίας και της ζωή πέριξ αυτής..

----------


## helatros68

Αλλος ενας σπανιος επισκεπτης στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 19.5.2006 Το Stanislav Yudin.


stanislav yudin 19.5.2006.jpg

stanislav yudin 2 19.5.2006.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Το heavy lift πλοιο Annegrete κατασκευης 2000 στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 23.1.2010.

annegret 1 24.1.2010.jpg

annegret 2 24.1.2010.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Αναχωρηση του Jumbo Vision απο τον Πειραια στις 13.3.2010. Το πλοιο ειναι κατασκευης 1998 και οι δυο γερανοι (Huisman-ltrec heavy lift cranes) εχουν ανυψωτικη ικανοτητα 400 μτ ο καθενας η 800 μτ σε συνδυασμο και των δυο.

jumbo vision 13.3.2010.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Το Traveller ,κατασκευης 2000,στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 15.5.2010.

traveller 15.5.2010.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Το Ocean Team στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 16/10/2010. Το πλοιο ειναι κατασκευης του 1976 και εχει δυο μπιγες των 120 τοννων η καθεμια (η 2 χ 120 = 240).

ocean team.jpg

----------


## Natsios

Σε ευχαριστούμε helatros68. Μήπως έχεις δει τι φορτία φέρωουν στην Ελλάδα?

----------


## helatros68

Οχι δεν το εχω ψαξει αυτο που λες,αν και νομιζω οτι τα περισσοτερα δεν εχουν προορισμο τον Πειραια. Το τελευταιο π.χ απο Μαυρη Θαλασσα εχει προορισμο την Τυνησια απ'οτι μπορεσα να διαπιστωσω.

----------


## Natsios

> Οχι δεν το εχω ψαξει αυτο που λες,αν και νομιζω οτι τα περισσοτερα δεν εχουν προορισμο τον Πειραια. Το τελευταιο π.χ απο Μαυρη Θαλασσα εχει προορισμο την Τυνησια απ'οτι μπορεσα να διαπιστωσω.


Bunker's call only δηλαδη

----------


## helatros68

Επειδη με εβαλες σε σκεψη με αυτο που ρωτησες προσπαθησα να το κανω trace μεσα απο το ais. Εμεινε αρκετες μερες στη ραδα φορτωμενο.

----------


## velos

Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον το thread.
Να προσθέσω το κάτι τι μου.
Κατ' αρχήν οι πρώτες φωτογραφίες αφορούν σε semi-submersible πλοία τα οποία εν μέρει βυθίζονται ώστε τά πλωτά "φορτία" να "κάτσουν" επάνω τους.
¶λλοι τα ονομάζουν και dockships και βέβαια δεν υπάρχουν πολλά τέτοια ανά τον κόσμο.
Υπάρχουν όμως αρκετά πλοία τα οποία έχουν δυνατότητα μεταφοράς βαρέων φορτίων (πρακτικά σχεδόν όλα τα multipurpose έχουν κάποιες δυνατότητες) αλλά κάποια από τα heavy lift πλοία έχουν πραγματικά εντυπωσιακά χαρακτηριστικά π.χ. γερανούς -ή και μπίγες- μέχρι 1000 τόνους -ίσως και παραπάνω- οι οποίοι ανά ζευγάρια σηκώνουν κοντά στους 2000 τόνους.
Η διαδικασία φορτώσεως τέτοιων φορτίων θέλει μεγάλη προετοιμασία και ακρίβεια (διότι βεβαίως τέτοια φορτία δεν ελέγχονται ούτε "αγαντάρονται") και παράλληλα το πλοίο πρέπει να μπαλαστάρει -τα κατάληλα σχεδιασμένα τάνκια του- για να μην μπατάρει από το τεράστιο βάρος. Είναι σαφές ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει άπνοια και καθόλου κυματισμός και η διαδικασία φόρτωσης/εκφόρτωσης διαρκεί αρκετά.
Η ασφάλιση των φορτίων αυτών επί του πλοίου γίνεται με βάση ειδική μελέτη που έχει εκπονηθεί εκ των προτέρων λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν τις αντοχές των σημείων ασφαλίσεως τόσο του φορτίου, όσο και του πλοίου.
Γίνεται με ηλεκτροσυγκόληση (πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιούνται και ειδικές για την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση κατασκευές, μπράτσα στηρίξεως κλπ) και επιπλεον με άλλα κατάληλα υλικά (μάπες, καδένες, εντατήρες, συματόσχοινα κλπ).
Σχετικά με το κινέζικο πλοίο με τις γερανογέφυρες -νομίζω- είναι ειδικά διασκευασμένο για αυτές τις μεταφορές και μάλλον θα το ξαναδούμε όταν παραδοθούν και οι νέες γερανογέφυρες της Cosco στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά (αυτές που παρεδόθησαν ήταν του ΟΛΠ).
Όσο για την ιστορική HANSA ήταν γερμανική και τα πλοία της είχαν "μαγκιόρες" μπίγες ώστε να μπορούν να φορτώνουν -πέρα από γενικό φορτίο- και βαρειά κομμάτια.
Ελπίζω να μην κούρασα και να ήμουν χρήσιμος.

----------


## Natsios

Δεν κούρασες καθόλου και περιμένουμε τις επόμενες συμμετοχές σου στις κουβέντες μας

----------


## giannaris dim

σάρωση0001.jpg σάρωση0002.jpg

κυριοι καλησπερα θελω να καταθεσω και εγωτισ αποψεις μου απο αυτου του ειδους τα καραβια εχω κανει στην εταιρεια του προκοπιου απο το 1981εωςτο 1986 και εχω κανει στο TRIBELS με δυο μαγγιορες stalken 320ton εκαστη ,στο ATLAS με 2χ150τον και TANNEBELS με2χ240 τον ειδικα με το TRIBELS ειχαμε κανει και αρκετες φορτωσεις heavy lift φορτια. ειναι πραγματικα μια εμπειρια η οποια ειναι πραγματικο σχολειο ναυτικης τεχνης και ναυτοσυνης  απο την ετοιμασια των μαγγιορων την φορτωση και το λασινκ του φορτιου

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ευχαριστούμε... Εντυπωσιακές εικόνες...
Όντως πρεέπει να είναι φοβερή εμπειρία να κουμαντάρεις τέτοια φορτία και να τα ασφαίζεις για να μείνουν στη θέση τους στο ταξίδι.

----------


## Leo

Από τις περιγραφές του φίλου giannaris dim, ξύπνησαν δικές μου μνήμες, πρωτόμπαρκου δόκιμου που φροτώσαμε ένα φορτίο διάφορα σιδερικά στα αμπάρια, ενώ στην κουβερτα απο την αριστερή μπάντα 4 ρυμουλκά και την δεξιά 2 σελέπια (μακριά πλοιάρια που χρησιμοποιεί όλη η Ευρρώπη για μεταφορά φορτίων στα καναλία και τα ποτάμια). Μάλιστα το φορτίο της δεξιάς μεριάς περίσευε 80 πόντους έξω από την κουπαστή. Είχαν δημιουργηθεί ξύλινες τακαρίες στο ύψος της κουπαστής για να πατήσουν τα σελέπια και να μποτζαριστούνε σωστά. Αντίθετα της αριστερής πλευράς το φορτίο τοποθετήθηκε πάνω στην κουβέρτα σε μεταλικές ή ξύλινες βάσεις.

Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία από το δημοσίευση του κ. Φουστάνου, ενώ μας είχαν δώσει οι τότε ναυλωτές αντίστοιχη, αλλά που να είναι τώρα? 
Το πρώτο μου πλοίο λοιπόν το Ορέστια της N.J. Goulandris (Ανδριακή ΝΕ), ένα μεγάλο σχολείο για μένα, 19,000 DWT. Ναυλώθηκε από την Γερμανική Hansa Lines (το σινιάλο μας το έβαψαν στην Αμβέρσα, το σήμα όμως πάνω στο λευκό της τσιμινιέρας, το σβήσαμε μετά την επαναπαράδοση και ταξιδεύαμε έτσι για ένα διάστημα μέχρι να βάψουμε ίσω τσ σινιάλα της NJG). 

ORESTIA01.jpg

Φόρτωση Αμβέρσα, μέσω του Σουέζ, για Μπάσρα του Ιράκ. Το βαρύ φορτίο της κουβέρτας ξεφορτώθηκε στην ράδα του Σατ Ελ ¶ραμπ από το pλοίο της Hansa Line *Trifels* που αναφέρει ο φίλος μας παραπάνω σαν *Tribels* (που ονομάστικε - νομίζω για εμπορικούς λόγους - επί πλοιοκτησίας κ. Προκοπίου).

Η συνέχεια και η εμπειρία σε επόμενο πόστ.

----------


## Leo

Η συνέχεια στο χθεσινό πόστ που σκοπό έχει να σας μεταφέρει την πρωτόμπαρκη εμπειρία μου από την εκφόρτωση του ΟΡΕΣΤΙΑ από το Trifels στη ράδα του Σατ ελ ¶ραμπ. 

Τα “γιοκοχάμα” μπαλόνια (προσκρουστήρες) της εποχής,  ήταν 2 ξύλινα μπλόκια 1μ x 1μ x 1μ, δεμένα στη πλευρά του δικού μας βαποριού με συρματόσχοινα. Θυμάμαι έντονα τον Γερμανό καπετάνιο του Trifels, που ήταν φοβερός μανουβραδόρος στην μονοπρόπελη μανούβρα shiptoship. Ο ίδιος ήταν επίσης μοναδικός αρχηγός στην οργάνωση της κουβέρτας για την προετοιμασία σαμπανιαρίσματος τόσο στο δικό μας βαπόρι όσο και στο δικό του μετά το ξεφόρτωμα και φόρτωμα στο δικό του βαπόρι.

Το βαρέων βαρών πλοίο έπεσε δίπλα μας 6 φορές για να ξεφορτώσει ένα-ένα τα βαριά μας φορτία. Κάθε φορά μια περιπέτεια, για μας (που είμαστε αγκυροβολημένοι) αφού οι ανασφάλειες του καπετάνιου μας μετατρέπονταν σε κραυγές αγωνίας για όλα και για όλους, ενώ μια ηρεμία επικρατούσε στον επισκέπτη των πλευρών μας. 

Το βαρύτερο ρυμουλκό ήταν 120 τόνοι, αν θυμάμαι καλά, το οποίο ήταν και το μοναδικό που ξεφορτώθηκε με σαμπάνια συρμτόσχοινα διαμέτρου περίπου 10 εκατοστών. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε 30 μέτρα τέτοιου σαμπανιού δεν μεταφερόταν εύκολα. Το έπιασαν με τις 2 μαγκιόρες μαζί το άφησαν να κρέμεται πάνω από την κουβέρτα του Τrifels, έλυσαν, πήγαν μια βαποριά μπροστά μας, φουντάρισαν και το έριξαν στην θάλασσα. Η ίδια διαδικασία έγινε τις επόμενες 4 μέρες, άλλες 5 φορές για τα το υπόλοιπα πλοιάρια που είχαμε στην κουβέρτα μας, όπου χρησιμοποιήθηκαν συρμάτινες πλεχτές φασκιές για την εκφόρτωση τους. 

Δεν θυμάμαι καλά αν ήταν το πρώτο (μικρότερο) ή το δεύτερο στη σειρά, ρυμουλκό της αριστερής μας πλευράς που είχαμε ένα μικροατύχημα, αφού όταν σηκώθηκε περίπου δυο μέτρα πάνω από την κουβέρτα μας, το πρυμιό σαμπάνι γλίστρησε και το ρ/κ έσκασε με την πρύμη πάνω στο κατάστρωμα δημιουργώντας μια αρκετά βαθιά λακκούβα και προκαλώντας στράβωμα στο ποδόσταμο και το τιμόνι του.

Τελικά, παρόλο που έχουν περάσει 35+ χρόνια.... λες και ήταν χθες.

----------


## giannaris dim

Καλησπερα και παλι θα ηθελα να σας περιγραψω λιγο την φορτωση  σε εκεινο το ταξιδι , σε εκεινο το ταξιδι ηταν στο Νο1 εγκαρσια μια δραγα εκβανθυσις λιμενων στο Νο2 στο διαμικες τρια(3) σκαφη τυπου αμπερκιν για το ναυτικο της Τζακαρτας  στο  Νο4 ηταν η τσαμαδουρα loanding για γκαζαδικα για τον Περσικο κολπο  ΔΞ και αριστερα μια δραγα εκβανθυσης λιγο πιο μικρη απο αυτην που ηταν στο Νο1και κατι κοντεινερ αναμεσατους,γενικο φορτιο στο καταστρωμα  συνολικα 1500τον. η τσαμαδουρα δε ηταν γυρω στα δυο μετρα εξω απο την κουπαστη. Η φορτωση των πλοιαριων εγινε με συρνατινες φασκιες . Μια ακομη φορτωση που καναμε στην ιαπωνια μια ηλεκτρογεννητρια για την μπαγκοκ η οποια ειχε βαρος 450τον κατα την φορτωση δε απο τον ντοκο  το σκαφος εφτασε τις 13,5 μοιρες κληση με ολο τον κοσμο stand by  πλωρα πρυμα και μηχανη για ελεγχο καβων και σαβουρωμα και ξεσαβουωμα των τακιων απο τους μηχανικους δυστθχως απο αυτο δεν εχω φωτο

----------


## helatros68

Το Heavy lift Grietje στον διαυλο του Περαματος με προορισμο την Ελευσινα στις 26/3/2011. Το πλοιο,κατασκευης 2000,διαθετει 2 γερανους των 320 τοννων (συνδυασμενη ανυψωτικη ικανοτητα μεχρι 700 τοννους) και 1 γερανο των 200.

grietje1.jpg grietje2.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για να πάρουμε μια γεύση από αυτά που περιέγραψαν ο giannaris dim και ο Leo:
trifels415.jpg
Είναι από αυτή τη σελίδα όπου μπορούμε να δούμε κι άλλες φωτογραφίες. Διακρίνουμε τις ξύλινες τακαρίες και τις δύο μαγκιόρες σε δράση.
Όπως ειπώθηκε είναι μαθήματα ναυτικής τέχνης... Προσωπικά με εντυπωσιάζουνε περισσότερο από τα πιο σύχρονα βαπόρια με dynamic positioning, με αυτόματα συστήματα ελέγχου φορτίου, καταδυόμενα κ.λπ.

----------


## giannaris dim

διαφορες πληροφοριες και φωτογραφιες απο το βιβλιο της HANSA LINESΕικόνα 004.jpgΕικόνα 002.jpgΕικόνα 005.jpgΕικόνα 003.jpgΕικόνα 001.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*Mv Atlant Frauke
*Είσοδος στο στενό της Μεσσίνας 31/03/2013
DSC_0139.JPG

IMO: 9109093
Κατασκευή:1994
Ολικό Μήκος: 107μ
Πλάτος: 19μ
DWT: 7713t

----------


## Παναγιώτης

...και οι μαγκόρες μπίγες που βλέπουμε στο Atlant Frauke σηκώνουν 250 τόνους η καθεμία.

----------


## SteliosK

Στο βιντεο βλέπουμε ένα πλοίο βαρέου τύπου το οποίο είναι ημιβυθιζόμενο και μεταφέρει 26 ρυμουλκά από τη Σιγκαπούρη.




Εδώ βλέπουμε τον τρόπο που φορτώνονται τα ρυμουλκά πάνω στο  *ΜV Fjord*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu1SLZKSeug&x-yt-ts=1422411861&x-yt-cl=84924572#t=363

Στοιχεία του πλοίου βλέπουμε *εδώ*

----------


## SteliosK

*Mv ROMA [Fairload]

*Με προορισμό την Ελευσίνα πριν λίγες μέρες.
Εγκατεστημένο με μία μαγκιόρα και ένα κρένι προς τη πρύμη όπου σηκώνουν 250 τόνους το κάθε ένα 
ενώ σε συνδυασμό 500 τόνους. 
sk_1253.jpg 

Μερικές φωτογραφίες ακόμα με κάποια από τα φορτία που έχει φορτώσει *1 2 3*

Περισσότερα στοιχεία για το πλοίο βλέπουμε στον σύνδεσμο που ακολουθεί:
*jumbomaritime.nl





*

----------


## a.molos

> *Mv ROMA [Fairload]
> 
> *Με προορισμό την Ελευσίνα πριν λίγες μέρες.
> Εγκατεστημένο με μία μαγκιόρα και ένα κρένι προς τη πρύμη όπου σηκώνουν 250 τόνους το κάθε ένα 
> ενώ σε συνδυασμό 500 τόνους. 
> sk_1253.jpg 
> 
> Μερικές φωτογραφίες ακόμα με κάποια από τα φορτία που έχει φορτώσει *1 2 3*
> 
> ...



NOSA Shipping.jpgΗ αποστολή του πλοίου  τελείωσε στη Ρόδο με την εκφόρτωση νεων μηχανών για τη Δ.Ε.Η. Η φωτογραφία απο την εφημερίδα Η ΡΟΔΙΑΚΗ φύλλο της 14-11-2015.

----------


## SteliosK

Ήρθαν και οι γερανογέφυρες για την νέα προβλήτα της Cosco.

Αυτά είναι operation για μαγκιόρους γραμματικούς!
*

http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/lima...res-tis-cosco/*

----------


## pantelis2009

Το EEMS DOVER που εχθες πέρναγε από τη δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας. Έχει φορτώσει από Ελευσίνα και πηγαίνει για Ιρλανδία. Αυτή την ώρα Νότια από τη Σικελία.

EEMS-DOVER-01-20-05-2017.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> Το EEMS DOVER που εχθες πέρναγε από τη δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας. Έχει φορτώσει από Ελευσίνα και πηγαίνει για Ιρλανδία. Αυτή την ώρα Νότια από τη Σικελία.
> 
> EEMS-DOVER-01-20-05-2017.jpg


 εγω το φωτογράφισα απο απέναντι Παντελή,φορτιο με σωλήνες μεγάλης διατομής.
Απο δεξια δεν εχει φουγάρο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το TEAL πηγαίνοντας πριν λίγο στον Κόλπο της  Ελευσίνας. Περισσότερα στοιχεία για το πλοίο:

IMO: *8113566*
*MMSI: 306122000*
*Call Sign: PJWD*
*Flag: Curacao [CW]*
*AIS Vessel Type: Cargo*

*Gross Tonnage: 22835*
*Deadweight: 32101 t*
*Length Overall x Breadth Extreme: 183.12m &#215; 32.26m*
*Year Built: 1984*
*Status: Active*

*
Read more at http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/...bFsrKCu1d4S.99

TEAL-02-24-05-2018.jpg*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άδειο στην Ελευσίνα ??? Τι άραγε θα φορτώσει ???

----------


## dionisos

Μηπως κανενα Τριπανι απο την Ντανα

----------


## andria salamis

> Μηπως κανενα Τριπανι απο την Ντανα


Για παροπλισμό το βλέπω σε ντάνα,μαζι με αλλα 4 παρέα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ZHEN HYA 25 έφερε σήμερα άλλους τρεις εκφορτωτές εμπορευματοκιβωτίων για το Ικόνιο. Εδώ είναι φωτογραφημένο κατά τις 14,30 μ.μ στη ράδα, ενώ τώρα έχει πλευρίσει στο Ικόνιο για να ξεφορτώσει.

ZHEN-HYA-25-03-05-06-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το General Cargo πλοίο Treasury One με IMO 9424558 κατασκευής 2010 με μήκος 168,54 και πλάτος 25,47 προερχόμενο όπως λέει το AIS του από Σιγκαπούρη, την ώρα που πέρναγε από την δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας φορτωμένο με 2 πλοία επάνω του για Ελευσίνα. Ξέρει κανείς .....κάτι????

TREASURY-ONE-01-02-03-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στην ομάδα Hellenes Maritime Pilots στο fb απ' όπου και η φωτο, μου είπαν ότι το ένα είναι το Kohyli και το άλλο το Asterias της εταιρείας "Aegean's" και είναι Bunker barges. Με το καλό να τα δούμε να δουλεύουν στα πέριξ.

TREASURY-ONE-03-02-03-2019.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στην ομάδα Hellenes Maritime Pilots στο fb απ' όπου και η φωτο, μου είπαν ότι το ένα είναι το Kohyli και το άλλο το Asterias της εταιρείας "Aegean's" και είναι Bunker barges. Με το καλό να τα δούμε να δουλεύουν στα πέριξ.
> 
> TREASURY-ONE-03-02-03-2019.jpg


Λογικά θα δουλέψουν εδώ οπότε θα βάλουν ελληνική σημαία.Η ΑSTERIAS που δεν φαίνεται έχει Σιγκαπούρης.Κατασκευής Κίνα 2018,σίγουρα οι πιό νεότευκτες μπάριζες!

----------


## andria salamis

> Στην ομάδα Hellenes Maritime Pilots στο fb απ' όπου και η φωτο, μου είπαν ότι το ένα είναι το Kohyli και το άλλο το Asterias της εταιρείας "Aegean's" και είναι Bunker barges. Με το καλό να τα δούμε να δουλεύουν στα πέριξ.
> 
> TREASURY-ONE-03-02-03-2019.jpg


Το κοχύλι εχθες το ειδα ρυμουλκουμενο, προσπαθούσα να βγαλω φωτο ολο το καραβι,δυο μέρες κυνήγημα!Παντελή 64 χιλ εκανα πηγα Ελευσίνα,μπατσί!!!!

----------


## npapad

Ασυνήθιστος επισκέπτης στον κόλπο του Ηρακλείου το Νοτιοκορεατικό πλοίο βαρέων φορτίων DONGBANG GIANT No. 3 (IMO 9586904). Δεν κουβαλάει κάτι και δεν ξέρω γιατί είναι εδώ, θα προσπαθήσω να μάθω. Φωτογραφία του σήμερα 5-5-2020 τραβηγμένη από τα Λινοπεράματα Ηρακλείου.
DSC_4282.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Heavy Lift Carrier *VESTVIND*
Πλοιο της Γερμανικής United Wind Logistics φορτωμένο με φτερά ανεμογεννητριών στη ράδα της Σύρου στις 22/4/2022 για μπονκερ, προερχόμενο από Τουρκία. Φήμες λένε, πως πολίτες του νησιού που το είδαν στα ανοικτά, επικοινώνησαν με το λιμεναρχείο, φοβούμενοι πως το φορτίο προορίζεται για τη Σύρο η και Τήνο... Το πλοίο είχε προορισμό τη Ραούμα της Φιλανδίας. 

DSCN2670.jpg DSCN2666.JPG

----------


## alkeos

Δε γνωρίζω αν το τοποθετώ στο σωστό θέμα, το DEO VOLENTE σήμερα το πρωί προσεγγίζοντας το λιμάνι. Το ενδιαφέρον είναι το φορτίο βεβαίως, ένα μικρό ρυμουλκό σε πρώτο πλάνο και πίσω - κρίνοντας από τη γέφυρα που διακρίνεται - ίσως κάτι σαν αμφίπλωρο (αν και δε νομίζω) ή κάποιο μεγαλύτερο ρυμουλκό

P1130006_edited.jpg

----------

